# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Framelss Pool fencing on pavers

## nekwah

Hello ,Im after some info, basically i am installing 400 X 400,40 or 45 mm pavers around a pool. On these pavers i wish to install  the frameless glass pool fencing. The type where you dyna bolt the foot / spigot through the paver and then into a substancial concrete base. I am using 10mm x 100 stainless dyna bolts. Now my question is what type of construction adhesive should i initally use to fix the paver to the concrete footing (before dyna bolting right through). I have been told by someone to use chemgrip super (I have never heard of this) Can anyone offer any suggestions of what to get.
Thanks
Kev

----------

